# What should I expect of my first riding lesson?



## Blackhole6670 (May 6, 2015)

I am going to start riding in the summer of 2015. I want to know what to expect out of a first horse riding lesson. How much time will on spend on the horse? Which saddle is better for beginners? Do breeches feel better than jeans in the saddle? What should I do if I am nervous about getting on the horse? How do I deal with the bouncing of the horse when riding? The school I am going to does provide helmets, so I will not buy my own helmet yet.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you keep asking what feels better in the saddle, but you haven't said that you are riding English or Western, it makes a difference. if it's your first time, expect to just walk, and you may be sore after, if its an hour lesson you may only spend 10 min the first time on a horse, as they will be getting you used to the other things that go along with it, or some places start on groundwork first and there is no riding to start


----------



## Blackhole6670 (May 6, 2015)

I am planning on doing pleasure riding. What kind of saddle that one use?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's both English and Western pleasure. You need to ask your instructor which type you'll be riding.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I would invest in paddock boots. You don't have to be nervous, most beginner lesson horses are slow lazy creatures that begrudgingly amble along in a state of half sleep. Also I recommend stretching, getting a thighmaster to work out with, doing ab exercises -- all of that now before you have your first lesson. It will help out a lot. One last thing, get a protein bar or shake for before and after you ride. It really helps me. I get these 30g protein bars from walmart. They're called meal replacement bars.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Expect sore muscles and much happiness.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Blackhole6670 said:


> I want to know what to expect out of a first horse riding lesson.


Ask your riding instructor. 
No I'm really serious its the only way you'll get the answer. Talk to them before the lessons, use emails or call them up or go visit (depending on distances and times etc.. - email is possibly best). Talk to them and get an idea for what is going to happen; most will be more than happy to go through the lesson plan. You'll likely do that the first lesson anyway - the first session in most things is setting the ground for what is to come. 



Blackhole6670 said:


> What should I do if I am nervous about getting on the horse?


100% normal in any new form of training (esp one hands on like horse riding). Again talking to your instructor is the best approach. During the lesson be 100% honest with them - if you're scared say so. A good instructor will have methods and ways to help overcome normal nerves at trying a new thing.


----------



## Snafflez (Jun 27, 2015)

My first riding lesson was the yesterday, and I did a lot more than I had originally expected. I had ridden once before that, and that may have been why I was more comfortable. 
I visited my barn before my first lesson (Which is a good idea, if you want to know what to expect) , and they recommended jeans and some type of flat-heeled boots for a first lesson. You would also need to decide what discipline you're going to ride (If your barn has the option to choose).
As for the length of time in the saddle, lessons typically are either half- hour or one hour, and your time in the saddle, I would guess would be the lesson length, minus ten to twenty minutes for grooming, tacking up, and getting comfortable. Your first lesson will most likely be about making yourself comfortable in the saddle- Finding your balance, stretching, getting to know the horse, etc. So you shouldn't worry too much about that. You will have to trust that your instructor will tell you what you'll need, and I'm sure he/she will.
To keep yourself from bouncing in the saddle, stay relaxed. I've found that it helps a lot. My trainer told me to keep my shoulders back, and I'm sure you've heard it before- Heels down. You'll also learn to post the trot, which will make trotting MUCH less bouncy. Hope this helps!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Every school/trainer does things differently, so as others have said, you should talk to your trainer to answer the questions you asked. 

Here's what a first lesson looked like for me: 

Learn to brush and tack up the horse (begin to learn really, you can't remember it all your first lesson). 
Head into the arena and taught how to get on. 
Have trainer adjust stirrups. 
Trainer shows basic steering with hands and how to ask your horse to move forward and stop. 
Start riding around arena. We had a large arena and would only use a small part of it for beginner lessons, so there were cones marking where we should turn. Usually beginner lessons would have one slightly more experienced person also in the lesson, so you could follow them and watch what they were doing to help you learn. 
After you had gotten somewhat used to steering around in a circle, you got to start trotting and learning how to post. 
Turn around and do the same the other direction. 
When we were walking around at the end of the lesson, trainer would have us drop our stirrups and rise and fall at the walk to start to strengthen our calf muscles. 

My trainer started everyone out in a Western saddle, but recommended stretch pants or something else similar to breeches because jeans often rub you raw when you're learning. It took me getting large blisters on each knee to believe her.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

Overread said:


> Ask your riding instructor.
> No I'm really serious its the only way you'll get the answer. Talk to them before the lessons, use emails or call them up or go visit (depending on distances and times etc.. - email is possibly best). Talk to them and get an idea for what is going to happen; most will be more than happy to go through the lesson plan. You'll likely do that the first lesson anyway - the first session in most things is setting the ground for what is to come.
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. Every barn has different requirements and it is best to ask what to wear. Beyond that you don't have to think much about it. You will have a horse well suited for beginners and it will have a saddle that fits both the horse and you. You are not expected to know much if it's your first lesson so don't be hesitant to ask questions if you don't understand something. Everyone is a little nervous their first time, just try to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You may find yourself thirsty after lessons so bring a water bottle to replenish yourself, and a granola bar

Jeans aren't too comfortable when riding, especially if they are tighter around the knee when you are sitting down. But breeches can be expensive, so see what your instructor says!

Hope you have fun!


----------

